# Ridley Scott Onboard for Blade Runner Sequel / Prequel



## technomancer (Aug 18, 2011)

With Ridley Scott, new 'Blade Runner' gets a credibility stamp - latimes.com

Ok I am now officially interested in this


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 18, 2011)

Not trolling, but I've wondered as of late if I'm the only person that didn't really like Blade Runner ?

Can understand why people would be pumped for this though.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> Not trolling, but I've wondered as of late if I'm the only person that didn't really like Blade Runner ?
> 
> Can understand why people would be pumped for this though.



I wasn't that impressed by it either, and I'm a huge sci-fi lover especially of the good old school ones. It was one of those films I kept meaning to see and never got around to. When I did see it I was like 'that's it? that's what everyone has been hyping up?'. It looked amazing, and the acting was great, but it didn't really strike me much. 

Maybe I need to watch it again I don't know.


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 18, 2011)

^my exact thoughts. I really wanted it to end (which is bad b/c I  Harrison Fjord).

One thing I DID love about Blade Runner was the main theme. I had a sci-fi movie theme CD that my folks got in one of those (buy-all-this-classical-music-and-get-10-cds-free tv promos), which is how I found out about the movie. Sweet sweet theme song


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm curious as to how this is going to play out cause Scott could base it off the sequels to the original book which are all awful imo or he could use the canned "Metropolis" screenplay he originally planned to use for a sequel back in the mid 90's or it could be something 100% new.



vampiregenocide said:


> I wasn't that impressed by it either, and I'm a huge sci-fi lover especially of the good old school ones. It was one of those films I kept meaning to see and never got around to. When I did see it I was like 'that's it? that's what everyone has been hyping up?'. It looked amazing, and the acting was great, but it didn't really strike me much.
> 
> Maybe I need to watch it again I don't know.



I'm like that with Dune as I've tried to watch it many many times and when I finally watched it this year I wasn't too impressed cause despite loving it visually I felt very disconnected from it, in defense of BladeRunner though I love it myself but I've really never seen it as Sci-Fi anyway cause it's more like a traditional detective story but in a futuristic setting.


----------



## poisonelvis (Aug 18, 2011)

loved it,hope they don't fuck it up with a sequel


----------



## skeels (Aug 18, 2011)

I read the book first, long ago. Philip K. Dick was a great author and Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep was a great story. It was a classic for its time. Ridley Scott has directed some awesome movies - hopefully he'll do PKD justice.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple-J said:


> I'm like that with Dune as I've tried to watch it many many times and when I finally watched it this year I wasn't too impressed cause despite loving it visually I felt very disconnected from it, in defense of BladeRunner though I love it myself but I've really never seen it as Sci-Fi anyway cause it's more like a traditional detective story but in a futuristic setting.


 

Dune is a love/hate movie that confused the crap out of everyone that's not a fan of the original books (and even for them there was a stretch). Even David Lynch doesn't want to talk about it. 

An then there was this:







As for Blade Runner, that was a movie that took me AAAAGES to get into, and I'm interested how this new sequel/prequel pans out.


----------



## thedonal (Aug 19, 2011)

I love both films*. I just hope as well, that he does something good with Blade Runner. I feel that the original made all it's points well enough, so they'd better have something really special to follow it with...

I'm not too optimistic though- Scott hasn't done a really great film for years (even Gladiator wasn't up to his usual standards)- I guess we'll see with Prometheus...

*The funny thing with Dune- wierding modules and raining at the end of the film aside- is that it actually followed the book fairly closely. If only they could find the cut footage to restore it properly (the extended TV version with the different narrative just doesn't do it for me!).


----------



## petereanima (Aug 19, 2011)

So, was that old news for all of you, or am I really the only one noticing:



> But Scott, for his part, has been rummaging through his own august canon, recently directing the "Alien"-related follow-up, "Prometheus," which comes to theaters in June.



hell. fucking. yes.


----------



## chronocide (Aug 19, 2011)

Blade Runner was sublime. There's just so much in it about humanity and slavery and love and morality. All whilst looking utterly fantastic.

Dune was a mess. God knows what it must be like to try and follow if you've not read the book.


I'm really not keen on a Blade Runner sequel nor prequel. I don't WANT to know any more about that world, it's perfect as is.


----------



## Origin (Aug 19, 2011)

Love the original, don't see the point to a sequel, especially 29 years later, at all. :\ Ehn, I guess we'll see.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 19, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> Not trolling, but I've wondered as of late if I'm the only person that didn't really like Blade Runner ?



I'm in the same lot as you and vampiregenocide. I finally watched it a few months ago and my reaction was basically "well... that was boring." Yes, the atmosphere and the sets were amazing, but I could not connect with any of the characters. By the end of the movie, I was basically saying "too bad, but I really just don't care."

Also...


Enhance!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll stand by previous Fanboi comments I made in the other thread about Blade Runner - it's nigh on perfect and works on a multitude of levels (The acting, the plots, the social commentary, the score, the pure visual bliss) but the sequels?

No. Please No. The magic wasn't there in the writing and I doubt it would appear in celluloid.

As for Dune...

The T.V series did it better as it was far more coherent and could be related to by those who weren't groin-deep in the books, although perhaps at the expense of some of the grandeur


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 21, 2011)

I told my friend about this. He loved the original so much, but once I told him, he just hated the idea. 



ShadyDavey said:


> As for Dune...
> 
> The T.V series did it better as it was far more coherent and could be related to by those who weren't groin-deep in the books, although perhaps at the expense of some of the grandeur


 
 I enjoyed the TV series a lot actually. Dune was never going to be an easy adaptation to anything outside the books but I thought the series handled itself very well.


----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 22, 2011)

I personally am very apprehensive about this.

Here's a response I wrote for my sister's movie blog: The Bookworm&#39;s Movie Blog - Home - How to (and how not to) make the next


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 22, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I told my friend about this. He loved the original so much, but once I told him, he just hated the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the TV series a lot actually. Dune was never going to be an easy adaptation to anything outside the books but I thought the series handled itself very well.



Very true dude, and I agree. Even the cheesy effects at the end of CoD didn't detract from the overall feel and the score was absolutely first rate.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 22, 2011)

The Somberlain said:


> I personally am very apprehensive about this.
> 
> Here's a response I wrote for my sister's movie blog: The Bookworm&#39;s Movie Blog - Home - How to (and how not to) make the next





As the sequels are in print it would nearly have to be a prequel IMO.....the sequels are just bad Sci-Fi noir in all the ways that Bladerunner could have suffered from.

That said, I have no idea how to cast or write a prequel that would be in any way supportive of, or that sets the scene for the Opus that Bladerunner always has been. 

Could so easily suck.


----------



## Sicarius (Aug 22, 2011)

I love the movie.

But why make a prequel? It's one of those great classic movies that doesn't need to have a sequel/prequel.

I'll watch it, but I just don't know why it needs to be done :/


----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 22, 2011)

The only viable story I think it would be able to tell would be the rise of Alan Tyrell, but with the timeline of the film, it would have to happen....5 years ago...


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 28, 2011)

man, part of what i like about br is the dark dirty look of the film and all the weird little special fx stuff. i hope they don't clean it up too much and make it all cgi.

i'm sure it will be good anyway. the concept is cool.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Aug 31, 2011)

Just watched this for the first time 2 nights ago. and i wasnt overly impressed. wasnt terrible, wasnt great. but the scene that made me almost shut it off was when Harrison Ford was getting thrown around in the street by that replica, his facial expressions were so aweful, i had to laugh.


----------

